# Tolkien Town



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 5, 2004)

I imagine many here know about this, but I just discovered it: Tolkien Town, allegedly "the world's largest Tolkien store," at http://tolkientown.com/shop/.

Shop till you drop!

Lotho


----------



## Sarde (Feb 5, 2004)

If I only were rich, rich, rich!

Lotho, are you rich? Do you want a young mistress?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 5, 2004)

Sarde said:


> If I only were rich, rich, rich!
> 
> Lotho, are you rich? Do you want a young mistress?



Are you applying for the job? Send your résumé...

Lotho


----------



## Turin (Feb 5, 2004)

That site is awsome! Unfortunately they don't have any LotR swords that I haven't seen before . Hopefully I'll get my mom to order me a map or something.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 5, 2004)

I WANT A BOBBLEHEAD CHARACTER!!!!  

Either Théoden or Gandalf, they are soooo funny..


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 5, 2004)

Turin said:


> That site is awsome! Unfortunately they don't have any LotR swords that I haven't seen before . Hopefully I'll get my mom to order me a map or something.



KEEP NAGGING! There's nothing that wears down a poor weary mom faster than an unrelentingly nagging kid, especially when they whine about it as well.

Lotho


----------

